# carbs in PWO shake..



## guesswhosback (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you guys think it would be beneficial to add more carbs in my PWO shake? Ive been having whey protein with 1 cup of FF yogurt or 1 cup of milk (dunno if that counts as a carb source)

should i add some oats to that? Im already having complex carbs about 45 mins after my shake in my pwo meal...
and is it alright if use yogurt in my shake instead of milk? does yogurt provide the same nutritional value as milk?

thankss


----------



## Phred (Mar 26, 2007)

guesswhosback said:


> Do you guys think it would be beneficial to add more carbs in my PWO shake? Ive been having whey protein with 1 cup of FF yogurt or 1 cup of milk (dunno if that counts as a carb source)
> 
> should i add some oats to that? Im already having complex carbs about 45 mins after my shake in my pwo meal...
> and is it alright if use yogurt in my shake instead of milk? does yogurt provide the same nutritional value as milk?
> ...


I usually dump a 1/3cup of oat bran in with my shake.  I avoid the simple sugars as I am an endomorph and it is way to easy to pack on the pounds (or should I say fat??)


----------



## ABCs (Mar 26, 2007)

Phred said:


> I usually dump a 1/3cup of oat bran in with my shake.  I avoid the simple sugars as I am an endomorph and it is way to easy to pack on the pounds (or should I say fat??)



Same here with the body type so what I do is a scoop of whey with 1/4 - 1/2 cup of old fashioned oats.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2007)

here's my PWO:
1/2 cup O.F. oats, 1/2 cup fat free yogurt, 1/2 cup fat free milk, 2 scoops whey and 1/2 fruit. Works for me.


----------



## plewser2006 (Mar 26, 2007)

i think milk would have plenty of carbs in it for a pwo wouldnt it?
something like 20g of natural sugars (lactose)

idk...

i just mix my whey with skim milk

seems to be working pretty well for me


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just curious about the Oat Bran; I just noticed that the package of Oat Bran that I picked up from Trader Joe's is TOASTED. Is that bad? Should it be raw? 
Thanks!


----------



## Mista (Mar 26, 2007)

plewser2006 said:


> i think milk would have plenty of carbs in it for a pwo wouldnt it?
> something like 20g of natural sugars (lactose)
> 
> idk...
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2007)

*plewser:* skim is fine and provides a nice GI spike without going crazy.

*jamie: *can the bran and use old fashioned oats instead. And fix the font-it makes my eyes dance all over the place.


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry about the font; tried to be cute! =)~

So, Oat Bran isn't good? Or is it just the toasted Oat Bran that isn't good? I'm confused because I've read that a lot of people use Oat Bran & eating hot Oat Bran for breakfast is SO yummy!


----------



## vanessa5691 (Mar 26, 2007)

ive tried it with milk, yogurt, and fruit.   What about the oats they don't taste too bad in a smoothie?



juggernaut said:


> here's my PWO:
> 1/2 cup O.F. oats, 1/2 cup fat free yogurt, 1/2 cup fat free milk, 2 scoops whey and 1/2 fruit. Works for me.


----------



## guesswhosback (Mar 26, 2007)

soo high gylcemic carbs or slower carbs?
milk,yogurt,fruit,and oats would be using both right


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2007)

guesswhosback said:


> soo high gylcemic carbs or slower carbs?
> milk,yogurt,fruit,and oats would be using both right


 a 3 way combination seems to be the best way to go


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2007)

vanessa5691 said:


> ive tried it with milk, yogurt, and fruit.   What about the oats they don't taste too bad in a smoothie?


i seperate the whey/milk drink from the other ingredients. It's actually pretty damned good.


----------



## vanessa5691 (Mar 27, 2007)

just tried it today its pretty goodd!



juggernaut said:


> i seperate the whey/milk drink from the other ingredients. It's actually pretty damned good.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2007)

vanessa5691 said:


> just tried it today its pretty goodd!


vsnessa, bbing is boring as hell when it comes to food, especially around contest time. The trick is making what you have taste interesting. Here's another for vanilla whey-add some orange drink-not orange juice to make a (creamsicle), or lemonade (store bought sugary version)  for a lemon creamsicle, root beer for a root beer float and chocolate whey lovers like myself  can use fat free cottage cheese , Hershey chocolate syrup, for more calories add some fat free sugar free chocolate jello pudding. 

Enjoy!


----------

